# 2014...or 2015...is right around the corner...



## kungfujoe (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm not an idiot. I live in the US, I want a Skyline.

And I know that I can't have one without taking huge risks.

I've heard some interesting things about Skylines once they become 25 years old though. I have a couple questions. Hopefully some of you have answers.

First. The R32...Released in 1989...but I rarely find one with that year designation. Is there actually such thing as a 1989 R32, or are they actually 1990s?

Second, and importantly...Will I be able to import a (1990) Skyline as a classic car come 2015?

If the answer is more or less 'no', will I be able to legally buy one that is already in the US?

Thanks for your answers. Just know that I'm very very interested in obtaining one legally. It's not going to be a commuter car, I'm willing to take mileage restrictions on it. If I could get one now, I would, but that seems to be impossible. Should I keep waiting for 2015, or is that hopeless too?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

yes there are 1989 gtr's goes by build date...

yes you will be able to import one... as a classic car im not sure...

if there is one in the usa already its most likely legal, if its not legal then walk away... 

your best bet in 2014 or 2015 would be to buy one from canada and bring it down, should save you some money in shipping at least... 

i suggest you join up at GTRPWR Forums - Powered by vBulletin and www.gtrcanda.com both very good sites full of info and people who are always willing to help... with that said there is tons of info so please use the search button almost everything has been covered 10times so it is there just might not be point and click easy to find....

i myself have a 1990GTR32 its a beauty... come 2015 i may decide to sell if the price is right and i am able to find an GTR34 that meets my level of quality... but if not im gonna keep my R32...


----------

